

What you need to know about disk latent sector errors - andrewvc
http://storagemojo.com/2010/03/05/storagemojos-best-paper-of-fast-10/
Related: Does RAID 6 stop working in 2019? http://storagemojo.com/2010/02/27/does-raid-6-stops-working-in-2019/
======
hga
Hmmm, continues a theme of his that there is often much less difference
between consumer and enterprise drives that one would like or expect. Quoting
the paper he's discussing, after a bit how power-law distributions model this
much better than the more commonly used geometric and Poisson, he bolded:

" _We find no significant difference in the statistical properties of LSEs in
nearline drives versus enterprise class drives._ "

But he then noted that they do have 4X the error rate.

As I recall, it may have been the predecessor paper based on the same data set
that pointed out that today's disks do not follow the bathtub curve WRT to
failure. (Instead they have very few infant failures, after one year or a
little more in service they start failing, and the failure rate is then well
behaved (at least through year 5).)

------
andrewvc
Related: Does RAID 6 stop working in 2019?
[http://storagemojo.com/2010/02/27/does-raid-6-stops-
working-...](http://storagemojo.com/2010/02/27/does-raid-6-stops-working-
in-2019/)

~~~
chaosmachine
He's talking about 7200RPM HDDs, but nine years down the road, shouldn't we
expect SSDs or whatever comes next to replace moving-parts technology?

Nine years is a long time. Back in 2001, most drives will still sitting around
40gb.

~~~
wmf
The price/GB gap between flash and disk is ~30x and it's shrinking slowly, if
at all. In 2019 I expect disk to still be cheaper than flash, although flash
may be cheap enough for many applications.

~~~
andrewvc
Agreed, hell, tape is still economical for some circumstances, disks will be
with us for a long time.

